
Tesla tried to have whistleblower SWATTED, arrested, placed mental health hold - vinnyglennon
https://twitter.com/awinston/status/1198281740852322304
======
ve55
This tweet is lacking quite a bit of context, would be nicer to have the link
replaced with a more comprehensive/original source

~~~
mehhh
The tweet links to the police report, how is that not the original source?

~~~
ve55
The report itself would probably be better (rather than a Twitter comment
about it), but also is lacking some context for people who did not originally
hear about the event.

